# Schreibtrainer für Linux



## Gabi (30. April 2004)

Hi,

gibt es einen relativ guten Schreibtrainer für Linux?



LG
Gabi


----------



## JohannesR (30. April 2004)

Weil ich wirklich absolut keinen kenne wuerde ich zur Konsole und viel uebung raten... 
Doch, eins faellt mir ein. TippTrainer


----------

